# A Snake ate my baby birds (pictures)



## 73Cj5 (May 22, 2012)

SO, I've been watching the baby birds growing on my back porch along with my kids. They babies were just big enough to pop their heads up over the nest when it was feeding time. They hatched about 2 weeks ago. WELL, went out on Saturday morning and didn't hear them. But, I did hear the parents raising cain in the background. Then, out of the corner of my eye, I saw something up in the opposite corner of the porch. I looked over and found a snake hanging on a ledge that was about an inch wide. I could see that it had some FAT lumps in it's body. Then I put two and two together. That sorry sucker ate my baby birds. Well, he got two of them, the third I found on the ground (still couldn't fly). I rescued the one on the ground and put him back in the nest. The mommy and daddy bird were still raising cain so I went inside. Well, they brought about 3 or 4 more of their friends to squawk at the snake. I took some pictures because I felt I would probably never see this type of thing again. I'm not sure how the snake got up there because it was about 8 feet of the ground, no brick to climb up, just hardy board. I guess it was possible for him to go up between the down spout and the white column that you see in the picture.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 22, 2012)

I hate that it happened while everyone was enjoying watching the birds grow up .But mother nature works differently than what we think it should.Now you have to teach the children that the snake is not bad but only doing what nature has taught it. Good shots of nature at work


----------



## bamaboy (May 22, 2012)

Very cool pics! Mother Nature at work,teach them kids that. What kind of snake is that?


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 22, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Very cool pics! Mother Nature at work,teach them kids that. What kind of snake is that?


looks like a black rat snake


----------



## donald-f (May 23, 2012)

I had same thing happen to my baby blue birds last year. I had a bird house about 15 ft off ground on a large pine tree. I watched parents build nest, and feed young. I heard the same noise you heard and the mother bird would fly to box and return to the gutter on house. I thought see was calling the young out of box for first flight because there was a young bird on gutter with her. I finally saw the snake stick his head from the bird house, went and got ladder and remove half of the top, them removed the 3 ft black rat snake. When I got down I made sure the snake would not enjoy the dinner he just ate.  It was his last meal if you know what I mean. He had ate two of the babies from the way he looked with 2 buldges in his body.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2012)

Them suckers love to eat birds. I guarantee they will hang with chicken eggs an biddies.


----------



## rip18 (May 23, 2012)

Neat shots!  Yep, we tend to value birds over snakes, but they gotta eat too.


----------



## Hoss (May 23, 2012)

Neat captures of nature at work.  

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (May 23, 2012)

Yep. It's all part of the food chain. Like Rip said, snakes gotta eat too.  Very cool photos.


----------

